# removing swirls and scratches bmw paint



## dennys (Mar 14, 2012)

just bought a das 6 dual action and a flexipad with Maguire's 105 and finished off with a refining pad and Maguire's 205 but I can still see some fine scratches in direct sunlight,am I doing something wrong I've watched loads of videos on youtube,is it because its hard bmw paint or do I need a different combination of pad and polish.
thanks for help and advice anyone.


----------



## BavarianRob (Mar 28, 2010)

It's the uber hard paint. Try a microfibre pad and some menzerna FG400, that should make a big difference.


----------



## fraz101 (Feb 28, 2012)

Did my dads E90 with my Das 6 pro

Took me 7 days and it's only 60-70% corrected swirls.

It's a tough job with DA on BMW paint


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I would consider some MF cutting pads and make sure the work area remains small.


----------



## dennys (Mar 14, 2012)

*mf pads*

wheres the cheapest place to buy supplies from at the moment


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

dennys said:


> wheres the cheapest place to buy supplies from at the moment


Sorry, no idea, not bought anything is quite a while


----------



## vwgolfmk5 (Jul 4, 2013)

You can also try 2-3hits with fg400 i needed to do the same with my rock hard vw paint


----------



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

Just made the same purchase for my Audi. The 105 and orange hex took out 85% of the swirls, and 205 and white hex another 5%. Its not perfect but it took me 2 hours to do my bonnet. Going to do wings and maybe front doors tomorrow.

I was warned by a detailer the paint on my car is rock hard and that he would need my car for 2 days - hence me giving it a go myself.

My plan is to get the whole car to 90% and then go over it again with 205.

FWIW I used a spritz of QD on the pad every now and then, put 4 good size blobs on the orange pad - medium pressure and worked slowly.


----------



## Will ST (May 27, 2007)

I would look at Red_SLR's post above. I've found hexlogic pads great on a DA polisher, a lot firmer which lends its self well to a DA polisher. 

However with the pads and products you have, try reducing work areas, and giving them 2 or 3 hits per section.

Best of luck and patience is the key with hard paints, your going to need it :buffer:


----------



## Red_SLR (Jan 26, 2010)

Here are my before and after - sorry for the carp quality pics. This was 1 pass of 105 and 1 pass of 205. First time using a DA. Very happy :thumb:


----------



## superd (Sep 23, 2013)

Someone on here recently raised the question of german paint being hard etc, and a well known pro on here answered the guy by asking "how do you know that your paint is hard" the fella then replied by saying coz its german!! Unless you know the history of your car and if its 20 odd years old then the probability it wont be as hard as you think and they are the words of a well respected, professional detailer, all you can do fella is keep going with the megs and da and keep wiping down with ipa and then gtech panel wipe, im still a newbie at machine polishing but ive seen that the combo youre using works &#55357;&#56397;


----------

